# Beamish



## owl459 (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi All, We're hoping to visit Beamish in the first week of July. Does anybody know a site as close as possible. Thanks Doug.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Check out this thread.

Charlie

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-107810-beamish.html


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

owl459 said:


> Hi All, We're hoping to visit Beamish in the first week of July. Does anybody know a site as close as possible. Thanks Doug.


www.bobbyshaftocaravanpark.co.uk/ 
I believe thats the cosest site to Beamish

Bri


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

brianamelia said:


> www.bobbyshaftocaravanpark.co.uk/
> I believe thats the cosest site to Beamish
> 
> Bri


Thats expensive 

Derek


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

camper69 said:


> brianamelia said:
> 
> 
> > www.bobbyshaftocaravanpark.co.uk/
> ...


I have never stayed there so I dont know what its like but I think it the closest to Beamish
Bri


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

There is a good C&CC CS at The Granary, Maidenlaw Farm, Lanchester

£12pn inc electric This is about 10 minutes by road from Beamish.

Maiden Law -Maiden Law Farm 54.42465 -1.730389 Mr J Dixon Thomas 01207 520842

We often use this site.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

Grange cc site is quite close.


----------

